# I need a dust mask



## Sawduster (Dec 30, 2008)

I've been using the little booby shaped throwaway masks but the bands that hold them on are puny and they all seem to leak around my nose and fog my glasses. I want good protection so I'm asking you guys. I want it to be comfortable durable, washable? and effective. Any recommendations?


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Dave,
You might want to go with a canister respirator. Once the canisters are pluged yiu just get new ones. They make canisters for different protections, just find one that suits your needs. You will not have the problem of you glasses getting fogged with that type because the air you breath out goes out through a hole in the front. I have one like this at work, they are nice. The one at work has canisters on it for going into the acid plants at the two smelters we have here in the area. Like I say though you can get ones that will work well for dust.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

I use the 
AO Safety 95190 Woodworker's Respirator that I found at Amazon.com. It wasn't very expensive and works pretty well. The filters can be washed a few times before they need to be thrown away.

On occasion moisture builds up inside, though, and I need to take it off and wipe it dry. It's a decent one but I'm sure there's better out there.

Rob


----------



## Sawduster (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm kind of favoring this one. http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=20033


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

That one looks good.


----------



## CVGCOM (Jan 7, 2009)

i would love to find one that doesnt build moisture inside of it...i know its just condensation but i find it gross


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

GVC, That's just part of wearing a rubber respirator.


----------



## Sawduster (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm hoping the one with the blower won't get wet inside. I'm also hoping it's not heavy. I'm going to Woodcraft tomorrow and I'll probably buy one.


----------



## jana88 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sawduster said:


> I'm kind of favoring this one. http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=20033


This one looks better and affordable. I will try this one too.


----------



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

I like to use whatever brand the local hardware store has. Only because the replacement filters are within a 10 ride from the shop.

-Brad


----------



## Sawduster (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I got it but it's been a busy day so I haven't even been near the shop today but I've tried it on and so far so good. It doesn't fog my glasses but it leaks fresh filtered air behind my glasses and might very well help keep irritants out of my eyes, which has been a problem at times. I'll report back tomorrow after a few hours of sanding.


----------



## WRDinAZ (Jan 4, 2009)

I've got a half face canister type that I picked up at HD a few years ago. Canisters are designed for different irritants (pesticide, solvents, etc) so if you plan on using it for other than dust be sure you have the right cartridge, otherwise you can get a false sense of security and wind up breathing the things you are trying to avoid.

Funny how all the Arizona guys are chiming in on dust masks...


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

WRD, it is kind of funny, I decided to put my $.02 after I read it because of the work I do. I have had my fair share of dealings with respirators working around all the mines up here. The ones we wear at work are for chemical protection but I know you can get filters for them that are for less hazardous materials. I got "GASSED" at the acid plant of one of the smelters here. It really sucks when you try to take a breath and you can't. It's kind of like sticking your head under water and trying to take a breath. That scared the  out of me. Now I don't get out of the truck without having it on. 

Woodworking is a whole other animal though. The dust will hurt you slowly over time. You won't know you have a problem until it is too late.


----------

